# Attaching a bamboo screen to a brick wall.



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

you could drill into the actual brick(not the mortar) drill with a masonary bit insert a plastic anchor hammer in till flush and screw in the matching screw thru the wood or if it is roped get metal hooks and screw them onto the brick and just hang it


----------

